# Neutering & wearing cone - how long?



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Brady wore his cone for about a week. He never seemed overly interested in licking himself, so we were comfortable de-coning him.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky never had one.. He did lick himself but it wasn't obsessive


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

None of our males ever wore a cone.

None of our females did either........


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I only had Brady wear his cone for three days. We probably removed it 2 days earlier than we should have. He did lick a lot, but by 7 days he was pretty much healed. He had glue, not stiches.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

an update: so far 7 days -- took him to vet yesterday and he's to wear it for 7 more days ---- that'll be *14 days in the cone!* he's healing ok, but licks it like crazy whenever we give him a break from the cone.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Depends on the dog. Shadow didn't have to wear the cone at all. He never bothered the area after being neutered. I was so lucky with him.


----------

